# How do you delete kindle books off your android phone?



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I have accidentally added about 5 books to my android phone  that I don't want on my phone because as I was scrolling through my archives i must have touched the button too hard.  I can't figure out how to delete them. Can anyone help? It is the Samsung Vibrant. I see on the menu to change font size, etc but no mention of delete.  Thanks!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

On my Droid X when in the Kindle app at the main screen where it shows all of my books that I have on the phone, I just press and hold on a book and a sub-menu comes up with choices, one of which is to delete this book off of the device.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

You can also go to the main screen in the Kindle app (Home) then bring up the Menu, then go to the "More" option, and select "Remove Items." On my device, this brings up a list of all books in the Kindle app, and I can check the box next to the ones I want to remove and tap Remove.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

yea!  Press and hold seemed the easiest and it worked! Thanks so much for sherilb and meglet for answering my Q


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You are welcome!
I am _still_ getting familiar with my phone and have to stop and think sometimes about how something works. The Kindle app threw me off at first too.


----------



## GailBo (Jan 12, 2012)

When I do these suggestions, it sends books to the "Archives" but does not delete them completely. How do I permanently, completely delete them


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, GailBo - welcome to Kindleboards!

Any books you purchase from Amazon are stored by them on their servers for you to download to any compatible device. Any books not on the device will show up as being in the archive items - that is, not on the device, but available for you to download if you want them. They're not taking up any space on the device itself.

If you go to your 'manage your kindle' page at Amazon, this will show you all your books, regardless of whether you have them downloaded to a device or not. You have to delete them from there, if you don't want them to show up in your device's archive items section. But, BE AWARE, deleting from the list on 'manage your kindle' means they are gone for good. If you wanted to read them again you would have to re-purchase.


----------

